# How to properly take care of your clubs???



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Its me again.

I'm wondering what need to be done to properly take car of you clubs?? Should they really be cleaned after every use??? What should i use to clean them??

Ive read that its pretty important to keep grass and dirt out of the grooves in the irons.... is this right???


These are my fiancé's clubs I'm asking about, and i just want to make sure that we keep them in good shape so she can enjoy them for a long time.

Thanks for your help as always....

---Joe


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

It may be a little OCD of me, but I clean my clubs after every round. I use a j cloth and a little water and sometimes windex...it doesn't take to much elbow grease because I don't give the dirt and grass very much time to settle...


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok , cool. Whats a j cloth???? Special kind of cloth?

Anything besides cleaning the head of the club???


Sorry bout the newbie questions guys! LOL


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Generally, when cleaning mine (especially when the weather is nasty and the ground gets soggy), I let them soak in warm soapy water for 10 minutes or so, then using a soft cloth, clean the heads, making sure that the grooves are mud free.

Then once the heads are clean, I wipe and dry the shafts.

I tend to do this once a month or so.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

My fiancé actually picked up some gold club cleaner from Acuity. Anyone ever try any of that stuff??? She bought it, but has neglected to use it....

Hehe, i have a feeling she is waiting for me to clean her clubs... lol, go figure


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

funny that eh 

During a game, I clean my club head after every shot, using a brush on my bag, and some good old fashioned spit , if the grooves are mucky you wont get any spin (not a major requirement for a new player), and a clean club is easier to keep clean if you see what i mean


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Clean clubs - before every match, or about every week when not playing tournament golf
Replace grips - every year
Soap grips - 2-3 times a season

I've never tried special golf club cleaner, let us know how it works!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I keep a towel attached to my bag and wipe my clubs after every shot. Most times I'll remember to wet it so the dirt wipes off more easily.

I dirt has gotten lodged in the grooves and doesn't come out with the wet towel, I'll use a tee to scrape dirt from the grooves.

Once home, I'll use this old toothbrush I kept for the purpose to clean the grooves and other sunken areas like name and numbers so they are perfectly clean before every round. (No use taking bad memories back out onto the course, right?)


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Look, the club head is made from steel, unless you "fungo rocks" you can use warm soapy water to clean the grooves.

The grips and shaft is important.

Shafts: Simply take care when you play. Have a soft edge on the bad so they don't bang around.

Grips: Never shove your club into the bag. This causes one grip to smaer along the other and that wears it down a lot. If you club won't go in, lift up a club of clubs and let them all drop in easily. 

Wash them with soap (their rubber/leather so they will be fine) in the middle of the summer to regain the tacky feel. I regrip them each 30 rounds or so.

Note, try regripping your putter.. I'll bet you didn't realize how hard/slick that 5 year old grip has become. You use your putter for 40% of your strokes yet that's the club you don't regrip?!


----------

